# Chute part



## Chillywilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi there, this broken part is from a JD TRS 32, ideally want a used fix. Nothing on eBay/amazon. Or was this used by other mfg. Thanks


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

A lot of your Deere's were made by other companies like Areins and Murray, Deere never made many of their own snowblowers, they subcontracted most of them out to other manufacturers for many years and were "Re-Badged" with the Deere color and name on them.
Check with your local J.D. dealership, they might be able to tell you which manufacturer made your snowblower. Deere did make some of their own, but that was a long time ago, and they stopped selling personal walk-behind snowblowers for a number of years. They were having too many problems with them and didn't make enough money off of them. Had they have made their own, they probably wouldn't have had all the problems with them and would still be selling them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you don't have welding equipment, bring it to a friend or a local welding/fabricator shop.


----------

